# Solved: how to remove narration from avi file



## leroyas (Jan 27, 2007)

I vasted a lot of time to get the movie torrent Over the top..two times I got the movie synhronized in italian... ..and then..I finally got the original in english..I opened it and I was so very happy it is english spoken and then..there was someone talking all movie long in the background and making fun out of stallone and everybody..always blablabla..and joking..  
Is there a way to remove his blabla from background, so I could get a normal movie sound?
I imported file to windows movie maker, but I couldnt do nothing there - there it was just like video file, I didnt see no narration file that could be deleted or something like that..I just read about narration and how easy it is to add it, but how to remove it - I didn't found out that. I don't know how it was added to avi file...
I investigated the avi file with avi codec and here are the results:
video codec XVID mpeg-4
audio MPEG Layer-3 ...............it is to hard for me to find the solution on my own, maybe I can not do nothing and I just vaste time...

Thank you for vasting your time for me..

leroyas


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

You may want to read this thread it contains very important information about your topic
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

..As a side note a torrent is considered p2p
This is the best help I can give you http://www.amazon.ca/Over-Top-Menahem-Golan/dp/B0007TKNKG
You will find this of higher quality and a less frustrating solution..Ps... Blockbuster comes to mind...


----------



## leroyas (Jan 27, 2007)

I understand..thank you for your help...problem solved


----------

